#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-05
<Khalid_> who's on?
<thelinuxer> Khalid_: me :)
<Khalid_> Morning mate
<Khalid_> I'm wondering if there will be any events regarding RHCE revision examining soon?
<thelinuxer> morning :)
<thelinuxer> we actually don't do anything related to RHCE
<thelinuxer> this is a support channel for ubuntu
<Khalid_> I know as it ain't related to ubuntu as it's not a redhat core OS
<Khalid_> However it's the only certificate for linux in egypt innit?
<thelinuxer> i am not sure it's the only certificate or not, but we are a community support channel
<thelinuxer> we don't even do ubuntu related certificates :D
<Khalid_> I think you got it wrong I'm not after the certificate I'm after an event where the material for them certificates can be discussed etc..
<Khalid_> bas anyway it's a shame I can't find a proper place for that also self studying is a bit boring
<thelinuxer> i am not sure, but have u checked linux+ ?
<Khalid_> The one in nasr city? If so then yeh I did
<thelinuxer> no it's in maadi
<thelinuxer> let me check
<thelinuxer> not sure
<thelinuxer> can u please ask this question on the mailing list
<thelinuxer> u'll get better answers there isA
<thelinuxer> more people we keda
<Khalid_> Ahh rite thanks mate
<thelinuxer> Khalid_: yw :)
<thelinuxer> kim0: hi man
<thelinuxer> i have a question
<kim0> thelinuxer: hey hey .. shoot
<thelinuxer> something related to cdn
<thelinuxer> can we mount cdn on a local system ?
<kim0> which cdn
<thelinuxer> or anything like this
<kim0> I know S3 has s3fs and multiple fuse implementations
<thelinuxer> i need a service where i can host my files and mount this on another system
<kim0> so generally I'd say yes
<thelinuxer> ok will check S3, thanks man
<kim0> cool
<thelinuxer> kim0: tab ubuntu one yenfa3 ?
<kim0> checking
<thelinuxer> ok thanx
<kim0> thelinuxer: you know that ubuntuone can be mounted locally .. at least from the GUI (can be cli?)
<EgyParadox> !cdn
<kim0> and I know ubuntuone uses S3 as its backend
<kim0> so scalability wise, it's probably not that bad :)
<thelinuxer> hmmm
<kim0> so it just might work
<kim0> but if I were doing it, I'd go with plain S3
<thelinuxer> i guess ur right ... but r there any other services like S3 that you would recommend ?
<thelinuxer> and i will search for that mounting thing :D
<kim0> cloud files from rackspace
<kim0> akami
<kim0> akamai
<kim0> lime networks is it
<kim0> y3ny .. a good search would reveal more ofcourse :)
<kim0> not sure why the local mount thing is important to you though
<kim0> probably it won't be available for many of em
<thelinuxer> it's actually for a friend of mine
<thelinuxer> he asked my about it
<thelinuxer> so i am asking the expert ;)
<kim0> he's probably taking a shortcut by mounting it locally
<thelinuxer> probably ...
<kim0> If in doubt .. just go S3 .. probably widest support
<thelinuxer> cool i will tell him that, thanks again :)
<kim0> cool, glad to have helped
<thelinuxer> :)
<kim0> thelinuxer: are our friends, still asleep for you :)
<thelinuxer> kim0: yes they still r
<thelinuxer> i now think it's not gonna happen
<kim0> large events happen slowly .. let's wait n see
<thelinuxer> waiting ...
<sarhan> hello guys
<sarhan> ping thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> hello sarhan :) How r u doing ?
<sarhan> eating :D
<sarhan> your feedback about the ugj?
<thelinuxer> belhana :)
<thelinuxer> we faced some problems
<sarhan> how are the prbs?
<thelinuxer> problems in installation
<thelinuxer> most of the people weren't ready :)
<thelinuxer> actually now i am waiting for upstream reply to upload a package i built
<thelinuxer> but it's taking a lot of communications time
<sarhan> good
<sarhan> you did a translation jam?
<thelinuxer> yes
<sarhan> you earned some karma ? :D
<thelinuxer> i suppose :)
<sarhan> we didn't prepared a streaming together
<thelinuxer> yes we didn't
<thelinuxer> i guess we have to work on this for the next jam isA
<sarhan> yes
<thelinuxer> r u the loco lead ?
<sarhan> no i am not
<sarhan> we don't have a loco lead
<sarhan> we are 8 persons who coordinate the team
<sarhan> temporary
<thelinuxer> sarhan: cool ...
<thelinuxer> then i will have to talk to the 8 of u later :D
<sarhan> no
<sarhan> i will have to talk to the events coordinator
<sarhan> every coordinator have a tasks ;)
<thelinuxer> ok cool
<thelinuxer> np
<sarhan> we did this because our loco was dead after all old guys has quit it
<thelinuxer> i understand that
<thelinuxer> the same happened here too
<sarhan> i hope you will be an approved loco team
<thelinuxer> soon isA
<EgyParadox> insha2allah
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer: enta 3andak elog beta3 elapplication eli maktana3oosh beha?
<sarhan> ah entouma ta7kiou 7ourouf  el3arbi bel ar9am?
<EgyParadox> ah leh
<EgyParadox> "D
<EgyParadox> :D*
<sarhan> guys you will go to Ubuntu developer week?
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: i can't understand your question ...
<EgyParadox> elog beta3 eli kan 3ala elchannel eli betkalemo feha elcouncil 3ashan elapproval
<thelinuxer> sarhan: not sure i have a lot to do this week
<sarhan> so you will take look at logs :P
<EgyParadox> I will try to attend
<sarhan> first classroom is in 2 hours
<thelinuxer> sarhan: yeah may be
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: check the logs after 17-7-2011
<thelinuxer> 17-07-2010
<EgyParadox> ok
<EgyParadox> thnx
<EgyParadox> #ubuntu-meeting?
<thelinuxer> i guess
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20100720
<EgyParadox> kim0: http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/new-versions-chrome-and-firefox-disable-diginotar-root-083111
<EgyParadox> On Tuesday, Google released a new version of Chrome that disables DigiNotar trust in the browser.
<EgyParadox> approved locos get the opporunity of feeding their blogs: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<ashams> thelinuxer: Hi
<ashams> thelinuxer: would you please take a look at this: https://answers.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+question/170012
<ashams> thanks
<thelinuxer> ashams: ok, will do
<thelinuxer> ashams: can u open loco directory aslan ?
<ashams> thelinuxer: will try
<thelinuxer> the server is down!
<ashams> thelinuxer: yeah, just now
<ashams> thelinuxer: Not again :(
<thelinuxer> so it appears to be destructive operation after all
<thelinuxer> i should have listened to you and opened a bug
<ashams> haha
<ashams> we destroyed loco directory
<ashams> :D
<ashams> I don' know what they mean by merging them!
<thelinuxer> i guess it means we have 2 teams now
<thelinuxer> and may be there is something on the loco directory to merge them
<ashams>  I wish
<thelinuxer> i guess we should open a bug on the loco directory
<thelinuxer> not just a question
<thelinuxer> the team should be updated by id and not name since teams can change their names...
<ashams> I remeber that i read some bug report like this before, I searched but didn't found any
<thelinuxer> report it again
<ashams> will search again
<thelinuxer> launchpad can detect duplicates
<ashams> ok
<ashams> thelinuxer: Hey, sorry, I'm not qualified enough to give them info, I'm just a translator after all ;)
<ashams> go here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<thelinuxer> ok i will have to wait till i see the problem myself
<ashams> thelinuxer: gr8 thinking
<ashams> it's just not updated
<thelinuxer> :)
<ashams> thelinuxer: It's back, the same team name here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<ashams> thelinuxer: Best wishes & thanx
<thelinuxer> mesh fahem
<thelinuxer> i thought there was 2 teams
<thelinuxer> it just didn't update the info, am i right ?
<ashams> thelinuxer: Yes
<ashams> that's why I can't understand their reply on the question
<thelinuxer> 3ashan keda enta mafhemtesh el comment el ragel kan 3ayez menno eih
<thelinuxer> :D
<ashams> Bingooooo
<thelinuxer> the question was a little fuzzy bardo
<thelinuxer> u asked about lost data and stuff
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> u should have put it simple
<thelinuxer> "The data was not updated"
<ashams> yeah
<thelinuxer> ok will file a bug 7ader
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 7 in Launchpad itself "Need help for novice translators" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/7
<ashams> the bot thought this sentence a bug itself
<ashams> wow, it's about translators too
<ashams> :P
<thelinuxer> i don't think i get it
<thelinuxer> bas dah 3ashan ana ta3ban awi :D
<ashams> 3ala fekra bayen 3alik
<ashams> go sleep
<thelinuxer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/518479
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 518479 in LoCo Team Directory ""The Team was not found" after changing the team display name in launchpad" [High,Fix released]
<thelinuxer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/719482
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 719482 in LoCo Team Directory "Merged/renamed team remains in directory" [Critical,Fix released]
<ashams> nice thanks
<ashams> now I'll connect the question to it and reply
<ashams> bye
<ashams> hey, it wasn't you
<thelinuxer> there r 2 bugs
<thelinuxer> yes it's not me
<thelinuxer> some other people reported this
<thelinuxer> what the hell!!?
<thelinuxer> fixes has been released 7 month ago!
<ashams> I don't like LD anymore
<thelinuxer> it has a lot of potential
<thelinuxer> bas only potential :D
<ashams> so reopen or file new one?
<thelinuxer> i am trying to reopen it
<thelinuxer> bas i  can't
<ashams> mesh 2ader walla eih?
<ashams> Yemken 3ala shan ta3ban:P
<thelinuxer> yes i can't find a way try it yourself
<ashams> it's assigned to Michael Hall, only he can
<ashams> no it needs bug-control privileges
<thelinuxer> so open a new one
<ashams> me? ok
<thelinuxer> i didn't mean u :)
<thelinuxer> i am just saying we need to open a new one
<ashams> thelinuxer: It's our only choice now
<ashams> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<thelinuxer> ok i was filing a bug report and launchpad detected these 2
<thelinuxer> will report it in a min
<ashams> gr8, thnx
<thelinuxer> thanx man :))
<thelinuxer> ashams: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/842157
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 842157 in LoCo Team Directory "Team data not updated on LoCo directory when changed on launchpad" [Undecided,New]
<ashams> thelinuxer: GREAT
<ashams> THANKS :D
<thelinuxer> 3ala eih ya man bas :)
<ashams> I subscribed you to the Q
<thelinuxer> yeah i saw
<thelinuxer> i will go now
<thelinuxer> catch u later isA
<thelinuxer> salam
<ashams> seif: Thanks man :D
<lolz> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-06
<seif> kim0, around
<seif> ?
<kim0> seif: yeah! was about to jump to bed though .. what's up
<seif> can i skype with you quickly
<seif> please
<kim0> if it's important yeah
 * kim0 plugs mic
<seif> thelinuxer, thanks for the mail
<seif> very well written
<seif> good job
<thelinuxer> seif: thanks man :)
<thelinuxer> seif: lets talk business
<seif> which business
<seif> i am busy as it is
<seif> :P
<thelinuxer> lol
<thelinuxer> Arabic developer days, how about that ?
<seif> when is it?
<seif> thelinuxer, ^
<seif> thelinuxer, ^
<thelinuxer1> seif: sorry wireless connection just dropped what was the last thing u said ?
<seif> <thelinuxer> lol
<seif> <thelinuxer> Arabic developer days, how about that ?
<seif> <seif> when is it?
<thelinuxer> seif: well i was thinking about contacting other Arabic teams
<thelinuxer> and see how would they like to participate
<seif> is is ubuntu specific or also general open source
<seif> ?
<thelinuxer> but until now, if it's an ubuntu-eg related event then u can set the date
<thelinuxer> it can be general opensource of course
<thelinuxer> but i wanted to teach people the process of becoming a UD
<thelinuxer> it's a clear path
<thelinuxer> and helps new comers to quickly start contributing
<seif> uhm well there are several ways to become an ubuntu dev
<seif> either you come directly ot ubuntu
<seif> or come from upstream down to ubuntu
<seif> 2 different approaches
<thelinuxer> yes i know
<seif> I can only talk about the latter
<seif> but i like the idea
<thelinuxer> gr8
<seif> will it be remote?
<thelinuxer> yes
<thelinuxer> that's the whole idea
<thelinuxer> a couple of hrs/day
<thelinuxer> on IRC room like ubuntu deve days
<thelinuxer> seif: can u give a list of the sessions you would like to present in these days ?
<seif> depends when it is
<thelinuxer> u set the date
<thelinuxer> but not before 2 weeks or something
<thelinuxer> to give me time to coordinate with other teams and announce it properly
<seif> thelinuxer, sounds good
<seif> this month however is pretty busy
<seif> I will be at OSC 2011
<seif> OWF 2011
<seif> a hackfest in milan
<seif> so kinda crammed
<thelinuxer> ok 1st of October ?
<seif> nope
<seif> 1st of cotober i will be most probably recovering form 30th spetember
<thelinuxer> seif: give me a date man :D
<thelinuxer> or a range and I will try to arrange it
<seif> i cant give a date until the 3th is over
<seif> ashams, dude lose the attitude
<seif> he said he is willing to give then let him give
<seif> if you want to rant or annoy ppl then please on irc and not on the mailinglist
<seif> the mailinglist represents us
<ashams> seif: Hi
<ashams> seif: I wasn't here, sorry for late response
<ashams> I think it's enough for me
<ashams> I'll be waiting for a decission to respond to
<ashams> thanks for waking me up :D
<ashams> seif: Karim mentioned that he was on the mailing list a day long, would you please help me to remeber this?
<thelinuxer1> ashams: u mean on the IRC
<ashams> thelinuxer1, Yes
<thelinuxer1> it might have happened long before you were a member of the team
<ashams> hehe I think so :D
<ashams> thelinuxer1, May I say something that I really want to say and I want all of you to apologize me?
<ashams> fine, I'll just shutup
<thelinuxer> ashams: back
<thelinuxer> what did u want to say ?
<ashams> thelinuxer, ok
<ashams> Isn't Karim lying
<thelinuxer> this is exactly what i don't want to discuss now
<thelinuxer> if we need to discuss this it needs to be in a meeting
<ashams> may I ask why(you're totally free to ignore this msg)
<thelinuxer> cause discussing this will only cause problems, and we will only be flaming him
<seif> ashams, he is not lying
<seif> i worked with him before
<ashams> seif, Hi
<seif> ashams, i was here maybe before most of the ppl on this channel
<thelinuxer> seif: ashams lets just not discuss anything now please
<ashams> I didn't mean about work
<seif> ashams, look in the end what is your problem
<seif> ashams, get over it
<ashams> I meant about active, I don't blame him for anything but why to lie about such a thing
<seif> he said he is willing to hand over ownership
<seif> he was very active in the past
<thelinuxer> and now ur both r ignoring me ...
<ashams> seif, I'm not talking about the past
<ashams> thelinuxer, :D
<seif> i agree with thelinuxer
<seif> this topic is closed
<seif> pointing fingers is stupid and not healthy to the community
<seif> so please get over it
<thelinuxer> seif: i have to say something, ur giving ashams a little bit of an attitude here
<thelinuxer> we all have to calm down and think about how to make the loco more healthy
<ashams> This will never happen without facing it, not just getting over, seif  ?
 * ashams will just watch
<seif> ashams, sorry for the attitude
<seif> ashams, we had these problems in eglug and in ubuntu-eg before
<seif> and we need to learn to let it die
<thelinuxer> i don't want to talk about the issue
<thelinuxer> but this issue is a little bit differrent
<EgyParadox> lol
<EgyParadox> I guess this is the admin issue
<EgyParadox> :D
<seif> so i am apologizing for the attitude  but lets close the topic
<thelinuxer> i want to only talk in the meeting to let it all out
<ashams> seif, I wasn't offended by any of your msgs simply because you're not LYING :D
<ashams> seif, May I reebl? :) pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaase
<ashams> rebel*
<seif> ashams, rebeling is not cool atm
<seif> rebeling while winning is just awkward
<seif> ubuntu-eg got what it wanted
<seif> it will get the ownership
<seif> wether he lied or not
<seif> its the past
<ashams> \o/
<seif> and bringing it up is kind annoying
<seif> and please avoid sarcasm and provocation on the mailing list
<seif> the mailing list is public
<seif> and is our gateway to the egyptian community
<seif> please take it as friendly advise
<ashams> seif, Thanks
<seif> i used to rebel alot and it cost me alot in the GNOME community
<ashams> This can't be bad
<seif> i dont want to see this happen in ubuntu-eg
<seif> what cant be bad
<ashams> bad from them to let you shout till you find no way except rebelling
<ashams> seif, right?
<seif> and what did the rebellion bring me
<seif> what is the rebellion bringing you
<seif> right now u won the case
<seif> why rebel
<seif> to rebel u need to be the underdog
<seif> which in this case you are not
<ashams> Enta betsannegni 3ala fekra!
<thelinuxer> betsannegni ?
<ashams> sorry, I meant betsabbetni
<ashams> = bet sakketni bel 7ada2a, got it?
<seif> yeah
<ashams> :D
<seif> i really dont mean bad
<seif> i actually have a very high image of you
<seif> and your enthusism
<seif> i just odnt want the image to be broken
<seif> the new loco team is amazing
<ashams> Thanks
<seif> out of experience rebelling hurt my work at gnome
<seif> diplomacy got my work into kde and unity
<seif> so i resort to the last
<seif> ashams, when i feel pissed i dont reply mails
<seif> and this happens often (I am an angry kid :P)
<ashams> Ok, let's go to diplomacy
<ashams> though I prefer facing frankly
<ashams> ok
<seif> yeah
<seif> but not on public lists
<seif> in person or on irc
<seif> lol
<ashams> looooool
<seif> ashams, here is some rebellion and ranting i did in the past
<seif> http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2010/06/my-take-on-zeitgeist-and-gaj-not-being-in-gnome-a-personal-rant/
<seif> thelinuxer, i am one of the guest writers of omgubuntu.co.uk
<seif> i would like to interview the loco team
<seif> what do u think
<ashams> I read that before, that's why I was astonished by you trying to get over
<thelinuxer> seif: sure, i just got really busy i lost track of this suggested to made before
<seif> i got over it
<seif> hey diplomacay is not getting zeitgeist as a backend for gtk
<seif> or to be precise
<seif> gtk.recentmanager
<seif> ashams, do u code
<seif> ?
<ashams> No
<seif> :(
<seif> wanna learnm
<seif> ?
<ashams> seif, sure
<ashams> I'm strugging to learn
<ashams> I'm a self-learner
<seif> ashams, ok
<ashams> the hardest way
<seif> ashams, same here
<seif> actually no
<seif> ashams, self learning is the best way of learning
<seif> ashams, i never studied CS
<seif> i am a mathmatician
<ashams> I'm atranslator
<seif> i tought myself programing at a very young age
<ashams> :(
<seif> ashams, we need to get you working on coding
<seif> let me go get some food and i will ttyl
<ashams> Yes please
<ashams> but It's very new from here
<ashams> you know, there is one jump to take, If i only can :(
<thelinuxer> seif: will try to reply to this email (the interview email) tomorrow or the day after with the answers
<thelinuxer> to the mailing list so people can revise the answers and polish it
<ashams> thelinuxer, I was thinking of giving a bug triaging class
<ashams> but I might not be able to do it in Arabic
<thelinuxer> ashams: y ?
<ashams> :D can't understand!
<ashams> y?
<ashams> thelinuxer, you mean "why?"
<thelinuxer> yes
<ashams> because I learned it all in english, thinking in english, replying in english
<ashams> :(
<thelinuxer> and ur our translator
<thelinuxer> right ?
<ashams> I appreciate my fate to be here :D
<ashams> Doing it in Arabic will take a lot of time for the first time
<thelinuxer> tayeb we can talk about this later
<ashams> thelinuxer, Ok, I know you're busy right now, bas kont batrakhem :p
<thelinuxer> :)
<EgyParadox> elfasalan dah 3ayez #ubuntu-trivia
<EgyParadox> :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-07
<ashams> seif, Hi
<ashams> seif, if we're trying to held an irc meeting, would you please be the host
<ashams> I mean you organize the agenda and talks and help us get over this, please
<ashams> seif, I trust your mind, man
<seif> yeah will be there
<Pronco> Hey folks,
<Pronco> How do I edit this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Become%20A%20Member?
<Pronco> https://launchpad.net/~egyptlocoteam/+join <- this link should be revised
<sarhan> Pronco: connect into wiki with your launchpad account and edit
<Pronco> sarhan, I have edit it already.
<sarhan> Pronco: so why you ask?
<Pronco> sarhan, there was a FF issue and has been resolved at my place. memory leaks
<sarhan> ah ok
<sarhan> i have a question too
<sarhan> why you don't use the prefix [Ubuntu-eg] in your mailing list? cc thelinuxer
<thelinuxer> sarhan: ok will do that now :)
<sarhan> other mailing lists
<sarhan> like ubuntu-tn ubuntu-qc or ubuntu-fr do it
<thelinuxer> yes lots of mailing lists do it
<thelinuxer> thanx for noticing it :)
<seif> I am very happy with how ashams and karim settled it
<seif> guys u rock
<sarhan> thelinuxer u rock !
<thelinuxer> sarhan: thanx man
<thelinuxer> gtg now i have a session that will start in an hr
<thelinuxer> sarhan: we need to talk more about the joint projects between our teams
<thelinuxer> but later ba2a isA
<sarhan> yes thelinuxer why not
<thelinuxer> bye
<sarhan> bye :)
<ashams> seif, is it settled yet? :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-08
<ashams> ubuntulog,
<ashams> Sorry, I was testing it, it's just a logger :D
<EgyParadox> bahaa2008
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh?
<bahaa2008> tamam
<EgyParadox> enta leh ekhtafet yom elSFD?
<EgyParadox> ana 3omar eli abeltak henak
<ashams> elacheche_anis: Welcome Back :D
<elacheche_anis> welcome :D
<elacheche_anis> ashams :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-09
<Faissl> howdy
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact | Meeting reminder 8 PM - 10 PM Cilantro Abbas ElAkkad
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact | Meeting reminder 9/9 8 PM - 10 PM Cilantro Abbas ElAkkad
<Faissl> where has this page gone? http://launchpad.net/~egyptlocoteam/+join
<karimfayez> salamo aleikom everyone
<sarhan> salam karimfayez
<thelinuxer> hi sarhan
<sarhan> salam thelinuxer sorry :)
<thelinuxer> sarhan: no need to be sorry
<karimfayez> hows every one and every thing??
<Faissl> where has this page gone? http://launchpad.net/~egyptlocoteam/+join
<thelinuxer> Faissl: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-eg/+join
<thelinuxer> we renamed the team to follow the standard naming :)
<Faissl> thelinuxer, change the loco page then!
<thelinuxer> Faissl: the English links were already updated
<thelinuxer> i fixed the Arabic links too
<thelinuxer> but what exactly do u mean by "change the loco page" ?
<Faissl> thelinuxer, negative, check this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam
<thelinuxer> Faissl: which link is wrong exactly ?
<Faissl> thelinuxer, the line- Ubuntu Step 2: Join our Launchpad team. Do it Now!
<thelinuxer> Faissl: thought u were talking about the menu
<thelinuxer> will fix it now
<thelinuxer> thanx man
<Faissl> thanks
<karimfayez> approved man
<Faissl> karimfayez, thelinuxer thanks, I thought it would be better to get approved before I jump into attending LOCO meetings :)
<thelinuxer> Faissl: :)
<karimfayez> anytime
<karimfayez> have a good night everyone
 * Faissl to sleep
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-10
* EgyParadox changed the topic of #ubuntu-eg to: Welcome to Ubuntu Egypt. "Do you Ubuntu, like I do?" | HERE!: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal | http://www.ubuntu.com/ | SA: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn | Ubuntu-eg contact details: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam#Contact
<Faissl> howdy
<ahmad_imad> سلام عليكم
<thelinuxer> ahmad_imad: و عليكم السلام
<Faissl> ahmad_imad, خلاص شفتك اهو :)
<ahmad_imad> EGLUG is not working
<Faissl> ahmad_imad, just write /join #eglug
<Faissl> ahmad_imad, أهم حاجة ما يبقاش فيه مسافات قبل /join
<ahmad_imad> Faissl: ;)
<thelinuxer> Faissl: إنت بتبعت الزباين عند المنافسين؟!
<Faissl> thelinuxer, ههههه ليه؟ إيجي لوج مش منافسين
<Faissl> thelinuxer, يا عم حد ياخد بحسنا في ال irc, النهاردة عندك بكره عندي
<thelinuxer> Faissl: منافسيين طبعا و أنا كل يوم بحطم الروح المعنوية لبودى فالمكتب :D
<Nikon> hay every body
<EgyParadox> Nikon
<EgyParadox> Welcome
<Nikon> thanks
<Nikon> i'm new here
<Nikon> but i'm ubuntu user from along time just i need friends using ubuntu
<Nikon> there is anyone download ubuntu 11.10 and try it i am downloading now
<EgyParadox> Neo31
<EgyParadox> :D
<EgyParadox> sarhan
<sarhan> ahla EgyParadox :)
<sarhan> kam else3a fi masr?
<EgyParadox> 1:19
#ubuntu-eg 2011-09-11
<thelinuxer> AndChat|: What happened to your nickname ?
<BooDy> thelinuxer: انت بتقول انك بتدي مين على دماغه كل يوم الصبح ياد؟
<thelinuxer> BooDy: enta 3ala fekra ...
<BooDy> thelinuxer: و ديني ما انا سايبك :D
<thelinuxer> we balash tasyee7 odam el nas
<thelinuxer> Pronco: jonathanhindi da7'eel men EGLUG zabatoooooooooooo
<BooDy> thelinuxer: محدش هيلحقك
<thelinuxer> BooDy: yabny tab leeh nefarrag el nas 3aleena
<thelinuxer> manet7'ane2 fel maktab we 7'alas!
 * Pronco hayzabat BooDy 
<thelinuxer> Pronco: a7san wo7oosh
<BooDy> Pronco: 2odamy 3ala #eglug ya zbala
<Pronco> hehehe.
<Pronco> metla2a7 henak.
<BooDy> thelinuxer: don't you dare! :D
<Pronco> I'll start a new channel to kick you both.
<thelinuxer> Pronco: LOOOL
<BooDy> thelinuxer: will you do the honors here?
<thelinuxer> Yes please, one 3 ...
<thelinuxer> Pronco: e7na asfeen ya Pronco :D
<BooDy> Pronco: احنا آسفين يا برونكو
<thelinuxer> Kolena Pronco
<Pronco> lmao
<Pronco> erfa3 rasak foo2 enta pronco :)
<thelinuxer> LOOOL
<thelinuxer> !network
<lubotu3> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thelinuxer> !REVU
<lubotu3> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu-specific packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU  Please consider maintaining new packages in Debian rather than Ubuntu, they can be easily synced across.
<Pronco> BooDy, ezayak ya beta3 haz el tareya.
<Pronco> thelinuxer, enta far7an beh wala eh
<thelinuxer> just demoing it to BooDy
<jonathanhindi> theliunxer: miien dah el da5il min Eglug ?!
<thelinuxer> jonathanhindi: enta me6tag nadara ya 7ebeeby ?? mesh tesalem 3ala 3ammak BooDy :D ?
<Pronco> jonathanhindi, streaming is stopped, ta3ala el dor el gay.
<jonathanhindi> mna mesh h3od a22ra el transcript dieh koolha :D
<jonathanhindi> Pronco:  3mil eih ?
<Pronco> 7elwa el transcript deh.
<jonathanhindi> :D
<Pronco> shaklak men el nas betooo3 el thawra el modada
<jonathanhindi> Pronco:  2ella dieh :D
<BooDy> ya ged3an, 3andena fi eglug wa7ed men el senior members folool
<BooDy> a3mel feeh eih
<thelinuxer> BooDy: mabda2eyan toz fel AUP
<thelinuxer> hatlo 3eyal so3'ayara tezeffoo
<BooDy> thelinuxer: el AUP masla7tak awalan
<thelinuxer> LOOL
<Pronco> folool?
<BooDy> folool el 3ahd el ba2ed
<Pronco> ma3reftaksh ana keda
<thelinuxer> aaaah ... this is how internet was meant to be...
<thelinuxer> love hanging out in text mode
<BooDy> thelinuxer <--- gedo 3abdo 3ando kharoof
<jonathanhindi> BooDy: hehe !
<Pronco> الشعب و"سمير" وثورة التغيير
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-03
<locodir-user> are there any internship opportunities? :)
<locodir-user> hello?
<os__> u mean in Egypt ?
<locodir-user> yes
<os__> i dont live in it .. sorry
<locodir-user> Thanks a lot, :)
<locodir-user> Do you know any1 that can help?
<os__> :)
<os__> i am afraid i dont ... .
<locodir-user> No problem, thanks a lot :)
<os__> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-04
<Eslam> Ya Gma3a
<Eslam> مـرحبا
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-06
<iNTEl> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
<os__> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
<iNTEl> هل المساعده هنا مقتصره علي توزيعة لينكس اوبنتو فقط ؟
<os__> لا
<os__> آعه عفوا
<os__> ظننت نفسي في #linuxac
<iNTEl> لقد قرأت في موقع linuxmint.com
<os__> هنا في #ubuntu-eg أظن أبونتو فقط :)
<iNTEl> ان التوزيعة منت مبنية علي اوبنتو
<os__> لينكس مايا مبني عليها ..
<os__> لينكس  منت مايا مبني عليها ..
<iNTEl> نعم
<os__> بينما lmde مبني مباشرة على ديبيان
<iNTEl> حسناً
<iNTEl> لقد واجهتني مشكله في نهاية التنصيب
<iNTEl> حيث بعد انتهاء عملية نسخ الملفات
<iNTEl> تظهر عملية جديده و هي تنزيل حزمة اللغة العربية
<iNTEl> و بعد ان تنتهي حزمة اللغة في نفس العملية تظهر التعرف علي قطع العتاد
<iNTEl> او الجهاز أياً كان
 * os__ محتار .. هل أجيبك أم أحولك على قناة أحرى :)
<iNTEl> حسناً
<iNTEl> اظن ان القناة الاخري افضل
<os__> thelinuxer: ما رأيك ؟ هل مسموح لي ؟
<os__> iNTEl: تحب أحولك لقناة لينكس عربية
<iNTEl> aha
<os__> أم لقناة منت الرسمية ؟
<iNTEl> منت الرسمية باللغة الانجليزيه
<iNTEl> ام العربيه
<os__> نعم بالانجليزية
<iNTEl> حسناً
<iNTEl> حولني لها
<iNTEl> لو سمحت
<os__> للانجليزية ؟
<iNTEl> نعم منت الانجليزيه اذا سمحت
<iNTEl> XD
<os__> انتظر بينما أجد اسم سرفرها
<iNTEl> حسنا
<os__> هو سرفر آخر تماما
<iNTEl> لا مشكله
<iNTEl> اعطني طرف الخيط فقط
<iNTEl> كنت فاكر انكم بتتكلموا مصري هنا
<iNTEl> اصل الكلام بالفصحي كاني في فيلم كارتون
<os__> ههه هم يتكلمون الانجليزية في العادة
<os__> أنا لست مصريا على أي حال :)
<iNTEl> هنا ؟
<iNTEl> حسناً
<os__> السرفر
<os__> irc.spotchat.org.
<os__> irc.spotchat.org
<iNTEl> اذا علي ان اعوذ لفيلم الانمي
<os__> iNTEl: ما اسمه ؟
<iNTEl> اقصد اني في فيلم انمي
<iNTEl> بتحدثي بتلك الطريقة
<os__> أعلم :)
<thelinuxer> سيدى الفاضل المساعدة للبرامج الحرة بشكل عام
<os__> ما اسمه
<thelinuxer> المهم تلاقى إللى يعرف يرد :)
<os__> thelinuxer: أذكر أنني أكلت تقليعة في #ubuntu
<os__> بسبب لينكس منت :)
<iNTEl> ههههههههههه
<os__> iNTEl: ما اسم الفلم ؟
<thelinuxer> هنا الوضع مختلف
<iNTEl> حسناً بالنسبة لأسم الفيلم فهو
<thelinuxer> و عموما لو تفضل تروح قناة تانية براحتك
<iNTEl> www.ubuntu-eg.org/content/join-coneversation
<iNTEl> السؤال ببساطه
<iNTEl> انا موقع لينكس منت
<iNTEl> في اصدارة مايا اعلن انها مبنيه علي ubuntu
<iNTEl> و بالتالي فإن اوبنتو تتيح الدعم لها
<iNTEl> و كنت اريد انا اعرف اذا كان يمكن التوجه بالاسئلة إلي هنا مباشرة ؟
<os__> هنا استثاء على ظني :)
<os__> هنا استثناء على ظني :)
<os__> iNTEl: أكمل سؤالك على كل
 * os__ قام قليلا
<ElGalambo_> أنا ملحد مصري. لو حد حابب يحاورني يكلمني على الخاص
<thelinuxer> ElGalambo: this is not a religious channel
<thelinuxer> it's only for free software and opensource
<thelinuxer> consider moving your debate somewhere else
<ElGalambo> I expected people open-minded enough to try a different OS would also be open about religion
<ElGalambo> Ubuntu is great BTW =)
<thelinuxer> ElGalambo: we're open-minded, but you should respect the main topic of the channel
<thelinuxer> ElGalambo: it's not allowed to share religious material here
<iNTEl> religious material
<iNTEl> what that means ?
<ElGalambo> مواد دينية
<iNTEl> انتا ملحد مصر
<iNTEl> مصري
<os__> thelinuxer: من لديه صلاحية التحول إلى operator هنا ؟
<thelinuxer> me
<os__> XD !
<thelinuxer> os__: بتسأل ليه؟
<os__> thelinuxer: لا لشيئ :)
<thelinuxer> :)
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-07
<iNTEl> السلام عليكم
<iNTEl> ؟
<iNTEl> i got this message during the setup
<iNTEl> executing ' grub-install/dev/sda3' failed
<iNTEl> this is a fatal error
<iNTEl> anyone can help me ?
<iNTEl> this message appeared at the 66%
<iNTEl> in the installing
<iNTEl> ??
<iNTEl> no one answer
<iNTEl> where's the help u talking about
<iNTEl> ?
<iNTEl> dude
<iNTEl> السلام عليكم
<iNTEl> هل تقدمون مساعده هنا لليونكس منت ؟
<iNTEl> ألا يوجد احد هنا ؟
<iNTEl> السلام عليكم
<iNTEl> في حد هنا يساعدني
<iNTEl> في ناس بس مش بترد
<iNTEl> هو في ايه ؟
<intel> السلام عليكم
<intel> لو سمحتوا
<intel> انا عايز حد يساعدني
<intel> بس يظهر ان مفيش حد
<intel> دي حاجه ...........
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-08
<iNTEl> السلام عليكم
<iNTEl> في حد هنا ممكن يساعدني
<iNTEl> في 6 او 7 اشخاص
<iNTEl> بس و لا واحد فيهم بيرد
<Mosamy> hello
#ubuntu-eg 2012-09-09
<mips1911> Anybody know of a french-arabic dictionary?
<MohamedAlaa98> hey egyDev :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> السلام عليكم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> من هنا؟
<thelinuxer> Mohamed_Ahmed: و عليكم السلام
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا مستخدم أبونتو جديد نسبيًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وجدت علة في أحد البرامج
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وأخبرت عنها
<Mohamed_Ahmed> قدمت تقريرًا عنها
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكني أريد أن أتأكد من أني فعلت ذلك في المكان الصحيح
<thelinuxer> قدمت التقرير فين ؟
<thelinuxer> ممكن الرابط
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لحظة
<thelinuxer> أوكى
<Mohamed_Ahmed> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/1048273
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 1048273 in totem (Ubuntu) "Arrows reversied for Arabic" [Undecided,New]
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ؟!!!
<Mohamed_Ahmed> من lubut3؟
<thelinuxer> ده bot
<thelinuxer> لتسجيل المحادثات
<thelinuxer> ال bug report تمام و فالمكان الصح
<Mohamed_Ahmed> شكرًا لك
<thelinuxer> العفو على إيه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> إني أجد مثل هذا العكس في برامج أخرى
<thelinuxer> بص أنا مش متأكد إن كانوا حيصلحوها أصلا ولا لأ
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لماذا؟
<thelinuxer> عشان هى حاجة بسيطة
<thelinuxer> و مش بتآثر قوى على الإستخدام
<thelinuxer> بس حقك تتناقش معاهم عشان توصل لحل
<Mohamed_Ahmed> إن العربية لغة للملايين
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وليست لغة قلة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وهذا الأمر من ضمن تجربة الاستخدام
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عندي ملاحظة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> موضوع القناة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أو تعريف القناة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> . هذه هى القناة الخاصة بفريق أوبونتو مصر ، لا تتردوا فى طلب المساعدة. للإنضمام للفريق يرجى زيارة موقعنا.
<thelinuxer> أوكى ماله ؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> يجب تعديل "للإنضمام"
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لتكون "للانضمام"
<Mohamed_Ahmed> بلا همزة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لأن أصلها "انضم"
<thelinuxer> حاضر إن شاء تتغير
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وكذلك المسافات قبل علامات الترقيم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> الفاصلة والنقطة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لا مسافة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> سؤال
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ما البرنامج الذي تستخدمه للاتصال بآي آر سي
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ؟
<thelinuxer> pidgin
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عندما تكون نافذة البرنامج غير ظاهرة
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل يظهر صوت عندما ترسل لك رسالة؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مثل فيس بوك مثلًا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> وجي ميل
<thelinuxer> مفيش صوت فى جميع الاحوال عندى
<thelinuxer> أنا دايما قفلها :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لأني أستخدم برنامج اسمه smuxi
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ولا يوجد به صوت للتنبيه
<thelinuxer> دلوقتى شغلتها طلعلى صوت عادى
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ربما أثبت هذا البرنامج عندي
<thelinuxer> هو جميل جدا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> هل أنت من غير وصف العلة؟!
<thelinuxer> أيوة
<thelinuxer> spelling mistake
<thelinuxer> minor change
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه تنبهت لذلك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكن ألا يمكن أن يشير غيري إلى هذه العلة لحث المطورين على معالجتها؟!
<thelinuxer> ممكن طبعا
<thelinuxer> إبعت هنا https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntueg/
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عذرًا، أنا ضعيف في فيس بوك
<Mohamed_Ahmed> كيف أرسل رسالة عبر الصفحة؟!
<thelinuxer> ديه مش صفحة ديه مجموعة
<thelinuxer> تدخل المجموعة الأول بعد كدة تقدر تبعت
<thelinuxer> أنا وافقت على طلب الانضمام
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ألف شكر
<thelinuxer> العفو :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> ألا يوجد بديل حر لفيس بوك لتستخدمه مجموعة لينكس المصرية؟!
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أي دنتيكا
<thelinuxer> فى بدائل كتير
<thelinuxer> بس زى منتا شايف
<thelinuxer> فيه 2000+ على الفايس بوك
<thelinuxer> و أقل من 10 على ال IRC
<thelinuxer> لازم نروح للمكان إللى فيه المستخدمين
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لماذا لا تستخدمونها؟!
<thelinuxer> عشان مفيش مستخدمين هناك!
<thelinuxer> مفيش مستخدمين من مصر
<Mohamed_Ahmed> آآه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مستخدمو أي دنتيكا في مصر قلة تقصد
<thelinuxer> أيوة
<thelinuxer> و مش بس أى دينتيكا
<thelinuxer> فى buddycloud
<thelinuxer> dispora
<thelinuxer> diaspora*
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أيهما أفضل؟
<thelinuxer> ديه بدائل حرة ل facebook
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أيهم أفضل؟
<thelinuxer> identica شبه تويتر أكتر مش facebook
<thelinuxer> buddycloud و diaspora هما البدائل الحقيقة ل facebook
<thelinuxer> بس الأفضلية هنا بقابلية الوصول للمستخدمين
<thelinuxer> و كلهم زى بعض بالنسبة إلينا
<Mohamed_Ahmed> مفهوم
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أريد أن أحصل على تي شيرت أبونتو، كيف لي ذلك؟!
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<thelinuxer> أطلب بس فى المحموعة
<thelinuxer> بس حيتآخر شوية للآسف
<Mohamed_Ahmed> لكم سيتأخر؟
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا أعيش في الإسماعيلية، ولست في القاهرة
<thelinuxer> و الله مش متاكد لإن مش أنا إللى بتولى الموضوع ده
<thelinuxer> أه كده مش عارف حيوصلك إزاى أصلا !
<Mohamed_Ahmed> عادي ليست مشكلة، كنت أود الحصول عليه، لكن لن أموت من دونه
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<thelinuxer> :)
<Zakloni> anybody here ?!
<Zakloni> ya regal !
<os__> Zakloni: me
<os__> i am here
<os__> :)
<Mohamed_Ahmed> أنا هنا أيضًا
<Zakloni> Ok,that's great, i'm abdullah, Iskanderanee !
<Mohamed_Ahmed> :)
<Zakloni> kont 3ayez a3erf, ezy 2b2a member fe el LoCo team !
<os__> أنا أسامة .. دوماني
<Zakloni> أهلا اسامه, أهلا محمد
<Zakloni> انا لسه اول سنه كومبيوتر ساينسو فعلا عايز اشارك
<Zakloni> يا رجاله
#ubuntu-eg 2013-09-03
<Faissl> my company has been fully ubuntized :)
<Faissl> 6 pcs and counting
<Faissl> we still forming for the call center team, we gonna use Asterisk instead of Avaya and Cisco
<Faissl> forming the*
#ubuntu-eg 2014-09-02
<khaled> salam alikum
#ubuntu-eg 2018-09-07
<ablil4k> hello world
